# 11.15.2015 Orange Beach



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

Great day at the beach before the huge surf. Was still 2 ft plus and plenty of action. Most was unwanted as my Dad and I probably caught 40-50 catfish.
I managed 1 Pompano, 1 small Black Drum (18inches) and 1 nice slot Red (23 inches) all caught on shrimp and fish bytes.
I'd never kept a PuppyDrum, but wasn't bad. I'd heard under 5 lbs they're good.
Can't wait to hit the beach again, probably Friday!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Red fish are in front of the bridge. Look at the boats if any are out their. They are just bumping bottom with pinfish. 
You can possibly reach the fish from the public beach on the side of perdido pass where you park under the bridge next to cobalt. 
They were there in huge schools about a week to week and a half ago. 
I didn't catch a single fish on live shrimp,but every boat was doubling up every drift on the out going tide.


----------



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah the pass is good only from a boat, I've fished it a lot from shore but can't get out and stay in the channel. The beach has always been best for me!
Although, have caught Flounder on the sea wall down by the Gulf Restaurant and the point.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lynchmobb said:


> Yeah the pass is good only from a boat, I've fished it a lot from shore but can't get out and stay in the channel. The beach has always been best for me!
> Although, have caught Flounder on the sea wall down by the Gulf Restaurant and the point.


how much of that is fishable now. i used to love to catch the blues when they were running through there.

jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go ! I figured it was probably too rough to fish out there today. Looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

From the Gulf restaurant down to the Point its fishable. Although you can only park once the restaurant is open.
The rest of the pass is still fenced, except on the East side of the Bridge (haven't had much luck).
Lynch


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------

